# Which Watch To Buy?



## presidentbryce (Nov 13, 2009)

Very new to pocket watches and would appreciate some good advice from all of you experts out there. I've actually owned and loved several cheap pocket watches that were reliable (quartz) but not so good looking. My situation is this...

My father in law wants to buy everyone in the family a nice watch (Rolex, Omega, etc.), but I don't like wrist watches. He likes to buy very nice (expensive) presents. I've searched for a quality new pocket watch, but now I'm also interested in some of the beautiful old watches I've seen here.

Here is my question... If you were in my situation, with someone very well off wanting to spend a bunch of money on a gold watch for you, what pocket watch would you steer them towards? Here are the things that are important to me:

Durability: I want a watch I can use every day, and for that reason the hunter style case is appealing to me

Reliability: I want a watch I don't have to constantly adjust or take to be repaired or serviced (I live in a very rural area, far from any watch repair shops)

So what do you think? Should I steer him toward a new watch like a fancy swiss model, or a reliable old american railroad grade watch? Please be specific, what is your dream watch for one that you would use every day? Where is a good place to buy your specific recommendation? Thanks for your help, I want a watch that I can pass on to my son one day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi there,

I know exactly what you mean in regards to something to pass on. I deal in antiques and collectables and constantly find that my customers want exactly the same.

My experience is only with selling pocket watches (I never want to carry one incase it gets damaged) so it's more my opinion but have you thought about going down the less commercial route? I commonly come across 1700s silver pocket watches which are key wound and are amazingly well made, often have stacks of service papers and are still servicable and repairable today. I would think gold pocket watches from this era would have better movements and be of an even higher standard. They are rarer than Omega or Rolex and far bigger and sturdier.

A quick search of the net reveals a few places selling beautiful examples including some from the 1600s! :jawdrop:

You've come to one of the most knowledgable places on the net for watch info so I'd wait and see what the rest of the fellas think but that would be my idea.

Cheers


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

You could always keep him happy by taking the watch and then at a later date discretely sell it and buy something you really want.

B.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

What a nice problem to have 

If it was me, I would go for an American, gold hunter such as a Waltham or Elgin.

They have reliable movements which were meant for every day use and very straight forward to maintain.

There are some very nice examples for sale at the mo' and they are becoming sort after and gaining in value.

I have no connection with any seller but there are a couple I have seen which I think represent good value and would be a shrewd investment.

Chris


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

You could have a look at pocket watches from Hamilton, especially with the 992B calibre. They can be more accurate than a cheap quartz watch!

Andreas


----------



## ngdesign (Nov 5, 2009)

If i get to spend a decent amount on 1 watch, i would go for... *cough* Patek Phillippe *cough*


----------



## presidentbryce (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey B., I like the way you think  Nothing to see in the watch case, the Rolex must have grown overnight. Levon, your answer is intriguing, I didn't know there were watches that age that were still accurate.

Right now, I've pretty much decided on an antique watch. Whether open faced or hunter style, I am leaning toward a later model that would have less years of wear on it. I've been checking everyone's suggestions, and I have to say that they all have their appealing traits. I've narrowed it down to a 16 or 18 size railroad grade watch. I like the watches that people have listed as a sort of "premium" railroad watch, like the Hamilton 950, Waltham Maximus and Vanguard, and the Bunn Special, etc.

So... Is ebay a good place to buy? I've also been checking a site called oldwatch dot com. Unfortunately, my "local watch shop" is 60 miles away and even thought the guy has amazing repair skills, his selection is extremely limited.

I've noticed pricing is all over the place on these watches. For instance, a search for a Hamilton 992B gives 36 results that go from $200 up to $900. Is there really that much of a difference in quality or is it just that some of them have certain things that make them rare and therefore expensive. So one more thing, when he asks me what I want, I'll probably give him a few choices. I don't presume that he is going to spend thousands on a watch for me, but I want to be prepared if he decides to spend the same that he would have on an Omega. I don't just want him the buy the most expensive thing on the website. I'll have to be careful not to end up with a portable ladies' cuckoo clock from the 17th century! So I'm thinking...

Hamilton 992b

Hamilton 950

Waltham Riverside Maximus or Vanguard

Illinois Bunn Special

And then, if he want to go crazy he can pick one that has a gold filled/solid gold case or extra jewels or whatever. Any other suggestions for a finalist for my list? Any particular member you don't think would be a good reliable member? Any particular year/serial number/etc for these models that makes them more desirable for my application?

My father in law is a eccentric guy. He makes a bundle working for a big corporation and shows his love by buying these crazy gifts for his family. It's not like my family at all, but we get along great (and not just because he's so generous - he's actually a great guy and grandpa to my kids). And yeah, I know I'm blessed - and I don't take it for granted.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

remember that gold/silver is a soft metal, carrying one round evey day its bound to look knackered after a few years, the old ones you se that are in excelent condition have usually been kept in safes for years by collectors(ask james) , what is it about wristatches you dont like btw?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

A new Omega is always cool, ask for the Speedy Pro!! Less than a Rolex and a nice movement 

What is your time line to complete?

Buying pocket watches is a shooting match on fleabay. I use one guy now, he has sold about 5,000 pieces and 80% he serviced himself. So he has lots of parts and knows his stuff, just got an email this morning from him he has to replace the mainspring in a Waltham for me be a couple days. Personally I would not buy from just anyone now a days.

Illinois, Hamiltons, Elgins, Hampden (Dueber) all were good. If you are serious on the pocket watch I can make up a temp email so you can contact me


----------

